# Lady's Haircut!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's been so hot here all of a sudden that it was time to give Lady her summer 'do if I expect her to continue wearing clothes!

I tried to copy the picture of the Maltese who models on the Lil Dawgs Duds website, but the short ears sure are a shock in person! I've never cut them short before and it will take some getting used to!

The good news is that her IV legs aren't noticable anymore and I probably won't have to trim her ears again until Christmas! 

[attachment=20714:attachment]

This is what I was going for:

[attachment=20712:attachment]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

By George! If that's what you were going for - you certainly got it!!! I love Lady's new cut - it really does look like the cut on the other pup. (Note to self - No matter how cute Lady looks do not cut Sophie's ears - it's the only hair she has left.)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Marj! You know it always seems when I give a haircut I cut the ears too short. I think it has to do with how they hold their head when I'm cutting. At the time it seems the right length til they look up. So now I cut them longer than I think it should be. You did a good job. It's not easy and does take practice.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the blunt cut ears on malts! Too cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> LOL! Marj! You know it always seems when I give a haircut I cut the ears too short. I think it has to do with how they hold their head when I'm cutting. At the time it seems the right length til they look up. So now I cut them longer than I think it should be. You did a good job. It's not easy and does take practice.[/B]


That is exactly what happened! I was being so careful, but of course, she had her ears down while I was cutting because she wasn't happy. I thought I'd found the perfect length until I put her down and her ears pricked up!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I think her new cut looks great. It's pretty close to the sample cut that you wanted. She looks so cute.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Lady looks cute! You did a great job!



Joy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lady looks cute, good job on the haircut.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like short ears. that's almost like Sparkey's cut with the extra topknot







She looks cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think she looks sassy!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She looks adorable!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Lady is absolutely adorable in her new hairdo - looks like the perfect warm weather cut for her!

ginny


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Lady looks great!!! I think shorter cuts make the dogs look like puppies again! You're right though, it would take some getting used to because it's a big change.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Marj, I think the short ears are very summery looking. She looks great! You are a brave woman.......


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I love her new hair cut!







Soooo cute!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the cut looks great! It accentuates her cute face


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love her hair cut


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I think she looks so youthful and sassy!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I think the shorter ears make her look younger. Actually, I think most Maltese who normall have long ears and then suddenly get short ears tend to look younger. She's very cute like that. I like it a lot!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

She does look younger.

She's beautiful either way but I really like it.


Good job woman!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

All I can say is awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She is so cute!








Good job!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

"We think she is beautiful!!!!!"























Chase, Jack and Ozzy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You did a great job!







Lady's haircut looks just like the picture & just as adorable on Lady!








I had Abbey's ears cut short once, too & now my groomer knows not to cut them shorter than her face. But I think Lady looks absolutely adorable with shorter ears!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Marj you did a wonderful job, Lady looks as beautiful as ever














I rather like the short ears too, once Koko's adult coat is in I am thinking of doing his ears shorter, his seem to be so fly away, he never looks tidy lately


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Marj--dare I say I like it even better!! I think she looks adorable--like a puppy. 

I'm getting used to Ollie's short cut--I don't really like it. BUT it's all nice and even now and hopefully will look a little nicer when it grows in again...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe it will take you a while to get used to it. I, too, was shocked when I saw the "kidz" new do's, but it's a week later.....and I really like them now! Anyway - you got a great shot of her to post!!! I think she looks cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow! lady looks great, marj!







she looks youthful in her new 'do.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Lady looks cute. Any big change we have to get used to do but you did a greatt job.







To both of you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks to me like you got what you were trying to accomplish from that picture. I love her ears shorter and she does look younger. I think you should keep them that length. Great Job









Lynda


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cute! Great Cut for Summer, Love the dress too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have decided I love this cut on my old gal! It makes her look - and act - like a puppy again!

[attachment=20726:attachment]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I have decided I love this cut on my old gal! It makes her look - and act - like a puppy again!
> 
> [attachment=20726:attachment][/B]



Marj - I love this picture of Lady!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww Marj, you are absolutely right, Lady looks like a young puppy girl again, I just love that picture of her


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think she looks darling! I'm wondering if I should make the same attempt on Lucy's cut. Oh the decisions...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

very cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj,

I just love Lady's hair cut this way. She looks like a puppy, so young and carefree. She's such a sweetie and so adorable.









Lady, I'm sure you enjoy your haircut too. Makes you want to rub your back all over the floor. I gave Lacie a haircut this morning and now that I've taken her clothes off, that's what she's been doing.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Cute! Great Cut for Summer, Love the dress too.[/B]


I have to say I LOVE IT!!!!! She does look like a vibrant pup again







Good choice!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Marj - I love the new haircut!!
good job















and she does look like a puppy again


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Marj! I think she looks dreamy! Lady's new cut is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I love her short do!!! She looks adorable! I really really really like her short ears, I think they frame her face so nicely and really show off her features. I also think it makes her look like a puppy!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

very cute


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lady does look like a puppy. I like it, you did a nice job.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

great job Marj...Lady looks wonderful. I've made an appointment to take Paris in this week to get her hair cut off.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Marj, she looks so cute!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I've always been a fan of short ears & short beard. Makes the face round & puppy like. She looks adorable & very puppyish! You did a great job!!</span>


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Marj, she looks VERY cute in her new doo! And I love your new siggie, too.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i LOOOOOOOVE that pic in her dragonfly dress!!!! she is ADORABLE!!!

ann marie and the "Miss Lady, you don't look a DAY over ONE!" buttercup, who also got recently trimmed and looks much younger too. perhaps mommy will try the same tactic, after all , it is haircut time....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Marj, Lady is beautiful in her new do. I love the short hair. It's so much easier to care for.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... luv the pink outfit on the first page of the thread Marj! CUTE!!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------

